# Plant suggestions for 29 gallon tank



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I reshaped my 29 gallon tank. I feel it needs 2 more types of plants. Anybody got some suggestions? The wpg is 2.5.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

something tall in the back left? maybe a dark green, and then a really low grower in the front, maybe some glosso?


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

ferris89 said:


> something tall in the back left? maybe a dark green, and then a really low grower in the front, maybe some glosso?


I agree with you. Think of something with leaves similar to the java ferns or maybe watersprite. For I have 1 branch of watersprite left. Perhaps it will grow? Also I have 2 amazon swords on the left, which I could wait to grow. They are growing slow at present.

Instead of glosso I could use the java moss, which is in the quarantine tank.


----------

